# Spotify to USB



## Packerjohn (Nov 25, 2019)

Anyone here use Spotify?  I was wondering if I joined their Premium service could I stream their music onto my USB sticks or do I have to listen to their site all the time.  I enjoy recording my type of music onto my USB sticks & listen to it in the car.  All help will be appreciated.  Thanks.


----------



## george-alfred (Nov 25, 2019)

I don't think you would be able to do it John  I have asked a few people.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 25, 2019)

According to the reviews, this works very well to transfer spotify songs to USB to play in the car

https://www.noteburner.com/spotify-music/transfer-spotify-music-to-usb.html

OTOH if you're using a MAC, try audio hijack ..at Rogue amoeba, which my husband has successfully used  on many occasions


https://rogueamoeba.com/audiohijack/


----------



## george-alfred (Nov 25, 2019)

Never knew that Holly--you learn something every day


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 25, 2019)

george-alfred said:


> Never knew that Holly--you learn something every day


 That's the great thing about forums, we all learn from each other..


----------



## Packerjohn (Nov 26, 2019)

Thanks for the tip.  I am on my way.  There is got to be more to recording than "Ste. Pepper's Lonely Heart Club Band" from 1967!


----------



## treeguy64 (Nov 26, 2019)

Easy solution: Download any one of the recording programs available online. I use Audacity. Once you get the proper settings for off the computer recording, from Audacity forums, you're good to go. It's best to record to your computer, clean everything up, and then dump onto your thumb drive.


----------



## CrackerJack (Nov 26, 2019)

I have Spotify on my 'phone and not Premium. I joined recently and enjoy it. However: the continual email pings adverts get on my nerves and tried to Unsubscribe  as invited to do so.but it hasn't worked for me yet.


----------



## Packerjohn (Nov 26, 2019)

treeguy64 said:


> Easy solution: Download any one of the recording programs available online. I use Audacity. Once you get the proper settings for off the computer recording, from Audacity forums, you're good to go. It's best to record to your computer, clean everything up, and then dump onto your thumb drive.


Thanks treeguy64.  I haven't heard about Audacity but I'm sure willing to learn.  I have a good look at it tomorrow morning.  I started on the Spotify & I have made a nice list of Bert Kaempfert music.  I have downloaded the "noteburner" & it is pretty good for converting the music into mp3 files.  Now, I have to figure out how to get those wonderful melodies from the noteburner onto my USB.  I know there must be a way.  I'm working on the theory, "Yes, you CAN teach an old dog new tricks!"


----------

